
Malaysia’s Cheryl Yeoh claims 500 Startups’ Dave McClure sexually assaulted her - shaunlgs
https://www.techinasia.com/malaysias-cheryl-yeoh-accuses-500-startups-dave-mcclure-sexual-assault
======
mattbgates
Might not be the right words or the right thing to say, but honestly, to these
type of men out there: Stop always thinking with your dick.

I can only imagine the companies existing out there.. and the women not even
reporting it.

I know, it's not always easy... constant jizz on the brain... but honestly,
it'll get you into too much trouble and it's just not worth the 2 minutes for
you "to reach that point" and be done with it when you could've just gone home
and did what you had to do there.

I read these articles.. and I want to think the man in the case is innocent,
and call the woman a liar but I know she's not lying, considering the fact
that it does and has happened too many times. Sure, there are women out there
who will make this stuff up in order to do what they have to do, but the
majority of women would probably rather not deal with this kind of thing at
work.

Women are not objects and playthings... sure, once you are going out and you
two are making a connection and having fun, she might get crazy sexual and
make you question everything you knew about women.. but honestly, she is doing
that because you two might be exclusive and she trusts you. Til then... be
safe.

Prison time, a record, a demotion, sexual harassment, or sexual assault... all
these things are permanent and will stay with you for life. Was it really
worth it? Control yourselves. "No" means no. There's no doubt about it.
Gentleman, please be safe and professional.

